# Stealing Delegates For Dummies



## Martin Eden Mercury

​
*Life is unfair.*

     In the United States of America, the presidential primary season is comparable to Major League Baseball (MLB). Both can be viewed as contests between opposing teams. Under the Official Rules in the MLB, there is a particularly interesting and relevant _official rule_, that addresses _stolen bases_. It can be found under Official Rules in the MLB: 10.00 The Official Scorer. Official Rule 10.07, addresses stolen bases, or more appropriately the subject(s) of "_Stolen Bases And Caught Stealing._" MLB addresses how "_The official scorer shall credit a stolen base to a runner whenever the runner._.."

     In a _party_, _presidential primary,_ there are _official,_ party rules that govern how party delegates are _selected_. In a memo put out by the RNC, they state their commitment to the "_*freedom* of the states to make decisions about how *they* will select delegates to the National Convention_." The memo makes a point that for "_decades_," a "_democratic process_" has been "_grassroots-driven_," as well as "_transparent and effective_." The RNC also goes on to state the claim that, during this current election cycle (2015/2016), there has been no difference in how _50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia_, have been free to decide "_how *they* will select delegates to the National Convention_." Which brings us around to Stealing Delegates For Dummies.

*Stealing Delegates Explained For Dummies And Trumpeteers*

     The RNC does not really exist during the time/years in between the conventions. A Republican party standing rules committee keeps things legal by meeting a few times every year. When the convention starts up, a rules committee of the convention meets to deliberate and vote on rules for THAT particular convention. The new rules committee will also consider anything deliberated and put forward by the standing committee. The delegates selected and credentialed who get to be seated at the convention, get to vote on the rules. And the convention moves forward.

     Some grown-ups over at Campaign Trump, need to tell _the celebrity formerly know as_ *The Donald*, that the American political system has yet to evolve into ceding the election process over to a self-professed fabulous whiner, and member of the Lucky Sperm Club, simply because he insults the most loudest and most often, and he whines fabulously. The Donald embraced being labeled a Fabulous Whiner with these words “_I am the most fabulous whiner. I do whine. Because I want to win. And I’m not happy about not winning. And I am a whiner. And I’m a whiner. And I keep whining and whining until I win_.” Maybe that is how life worked in the Trump homestead, when Donald was growing up back in Queens, but he is highly mistaken if he believes he can insult and whine his way into the GOP nomination, let alone the Oval Office.

*It's called the Art of Deal Making*

     Elections are like baseball. They are contests between opposing teams. One has to know the rules, but they are also political. One has to be great at deal making in order to win. Insults and whining will not suffice. Presidential Politics is the <strong>Big Time</strong>. It's called *the Art of Deal Making*. While not against the official rules in most contests, insults and whining are considered bad from, and the signs of a fabulous sore loser. Unless of course, one looks at politics as just another game like Faux Pro Wrestling, or celebrity driven, fake Reality TV shows.

     Disputes in party presidential primaries and caucuses are ruled on by umpires (dedicated party workers) -- the very people Trump keeps denigrating. The party insiders who toil year after year, because they believe in their party, and try to influence party platforms and process, should be recognized as hard working citizens they are. We should be thanking them, not denigrating them. Those people, the true party insiders in _all 50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia_, work for change _and earn any influence_ they have. The overwhelming majority of party insiders are not born into privilege. They are the people who struggle in anonymity, without celebrity, and often without recognition for the great service they do, delving into the messy business of keeping a republic together. Legend has it that a woman asked Benjamin Franklin '_Well Doctor what have we got a republic or A monarchy' _Franklin replied '_a republic if you can keep it_.' The _thin-skinned, short-fingered, vulgarian billionaire_ who threatened to sue Senator Ted Cruz, and spoke about how he'd like to change the libel laws so he could sue Senator Marco Rubio, is an America Il Duce in the making.

Memo to The Donald: It is how the system is set up. And winning elections involve *the Art of Deal Making*, not _*the Art of Whine Making*_.

MEMO: Delegate Allocation And Selection Rules

RNC Launches ConventionFacts.gop


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Life is unfair eagle1462010 , but
in Trump’s defense, we have his cult followers LIKE YOU making excuses for his behavior, and I see a pattern.  The Donald, bumper sticker slogans:
*
Vote Trump. Vote the Rookie!

Vote Trump. Vote the Ignoramous!

Vote Trump. Vote the Flubber, the Blunderer!*

Trump said of his own supporters — “_If it gets a little boring, if I see people starting to sort of, maybe thinking about leaving, I can sort of tell the audience, I just say, ‘We will build the wall! and they go nuts._” That is about as honest as the man has ever been.

“No fairness, no peace?” I say “_maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch_?” The Donald needs to stop screeching “Unfair!” I can see Trump being at a Yankees game complaining that _‘stealing a base’ _is unfair.​


----------



## PK1

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​


---
Interesting political "science"!
Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
.


----------



## Moonglow

It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Life is unfair eagle1462010 , but
> in Trump’s defense, we have his cult followers LIKE YOU making excuses for his behavior, and I see a pattern.  The Donald, bumper sticker slogans:
> *
> Vote Trump. Vote the Rookie!
> 
> Vote Trump. Vote the Ignoramous!
> 
> Vote Trump. Vote the Flubber, the Blunderer!*
> 
> Trump said of his own supporters — “_If it gets a little boring, if I see people starting to sort of, maybe thinking about leaving, I can sort of tell the audience, I just say, ‘We will build the wall! and they go nuts._” That is about as honest as the man has ever been.
> 
> “No fairness, no peace?” I say “_maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch_?” The Donald needs to stop screeching “Unfair!” I can see Trump being at a Yankees game complaining that _‘stealing a base’ _is unfair.​


Sounds like you are the one who lit the match on WE THE PEOPLE........

7 States didn't even vote for a candidate................In Colorado hell the establishment decided for the masses..................Yeah that honors the Constitution.............The other 6 voted for delegates NOT BOUND.....................Most people don't even know who the fuck the delegates are on the ballet......

When I voted I picked delegates for the convention.................didn't have a fucking clue who they were.....................Now you will probably tell me I must study the delegates.......................bwahahahahaha...........yeah the average working American has time for that...........

If this is Democracy in action...............in our Republic...........then I have..........


----------



## PK1

Moonglow said:


> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...


---
Actually, that's a good psychological viewpoint. It could always be worse ... that's why we should count our blessings.

.


----------



## eagle1462010

If they are not chosen by the PEOPLE then it utter BS....................The Super Delegates shouldn't exist either...............

If the elites of the parties are gonna TELL US WHO THE HELL WILL BE OUR CANDIDATE..........then there is no longer any reason to vote at all...........

That is Tyranny.........not officials picked by the the people..........


----------



## Moonglow

PK1 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Actually, that's a good psychological viewpoint. It could always be worse ... that's why we should count our blessings.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

If I was living in a hole, I might be a little more pessimistic...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Life is never fair and it make me mad!

Donald Trump should have known about the rules, and should also know that insulting the party you are running for the nomination of is never smart either.

His law department should have told him about the possible ways the Republican Party could take delegates from him, and if they did not then he need to fire his law staff and his political advisor because they are not the brightest in the field...

Also because we vote in our state primary does not mean the political party we support will support our selection and they have the right to select the candidate they feel has the better chance of winning in November.

Now Trump voters along with Trump will not like this fact, and Trump is the type that never lost anything because he could buy it off, but politics is another type of bitch he can not buy off as easily.

Trump stupidity is he keep on pissing on those he need to help him win. He keep on trying to convince everyone he is the outsider, but instead he was the buyer that is now wanting to be the leader of the GOP and has no clue how to play the game of politics.

He would be better off buying the New York Yankees than running for President because if he think the stuff he has gone through so far has been hard or how his own political party is play the game by their rules is wrong, well the general election is far worst!

Oh well, and that is why I am voting for Gary Johnson come this November because the Circus on both sides of the political spectrum in this wonderful country of ours...


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

PK1 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
> And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
> .
Click to expand...

Interesting political "science"!
Let the best politician win a party primary... according to *party rules.*
And then go on to ask citizens for their votes to be elected President

American "democracy' at work


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...


Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

eagle1462010 said:


> If the elites of the parties are gonna TELL US WHO THE HELL WILL BE OUR CANDIDATE..........then there is no longer any reason to vote at all...........


you always have the option of staying home on election day. it is your right


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the elites of the parties are gonna TELL US WHO THE HELL WILL BE OUR CANDIDATE..........then there is no longer any reason to vote at all...........
> 
> 
> 
> you always have the option of staying home on election day. it is your right
Click to expand...

Point flies over your pointed dunce cap............


----------



## Moonglow

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?
Click to expand...

The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

eagle1462010 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the elites of the parties are gonna TELL US WHO THE HELL WILL BE OUR CANDIDATE..........then there is no longer any reason to vote at all...........
> 
> 
> 
> you always have the option of staying home on election day. it is your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point flies over your pointed dunce cap............
Click to expand...


as usual, thank you for the insightful insults


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the elites of the parties are gonna TELL US WHO THE HELL WILL BE OUR CANDIDATE..........then there is no longer any reason to vote at all...........
> 
> 
> 
> you always have the option of staying home on election day. it is your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point flies over your pointed dunce cap............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual, thank you for the insightful insults
Click to expand...

Your Welcome..........Your leftist drivel deserves them.........


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..
Click to expand...


It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace..





> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..



Why do you consider the process and the election results of 1800 to be worse than anything today


----------



## Moonglow

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre
Click to expand...

The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
qui est la femme


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
> qui est la femme
Click to expand...

2000 election

Technically it was NOT decided by the Court. The Court was asked to offer an opinion on matters of state/federal law. It does a disservice to the nation when the certain people in the media keep that myth alive.
*Study of Disputed Florida Ballots Finds Justices Did Not Cast the Deciding Vote*
*By FORD FESSENDEN and JOHN M. BRODER*
*Published: November 12, 2001*​
www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html
FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
The Florida Recount of 2000


----------



## Moonglow

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, like when the president and vice president were not elected by the populace...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you seriously believe that to be factual and true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
> qui est la femme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2000 election
> 
> Technically it was NOT decided by the Court. The Court was asked to offer an opinion on matters of state/federal law. It does a disservice to the nation when the certain people in the media keep that myth alive.
> *Study of Disputed Florida Ballots Finds Justices Did Not Cast the Deciding Vote*
> *By FORD FESSENDEN and JOHN M. BRODER*
> *Published: November 12, 2001*​
> www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html
> FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
> The Florida Recount of 2000
Click to expand...

But the consortium, looking at a broader group of rejected ballots than those covered in the court decisions, 175,010 in all, found that Mr. Gore might have won if the courts had ordered a full statewide recount of all the rejected ballots.


----------



## Stephanie

that title makes you  look like the dummy and a SNOB


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> But the consortium, looking at a broader group of rejected ballots than those covered in the court decisions, 175,010 in all, found that Mr. Gore might have won if the courts had ordered a full statewide recount of all the rejected ballots.


Why would you want the Court to go where it was not asked to go? It's all pretty simple and straightforward,

*Question*
Did the Florida Supreme Court violate Article II Section 1 Clause 2 of the U.S. Constitution by making new election law? Do standardless manual recounts violate the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses of the Constitution?

*Conclusion*
Noting that the Equal Protection clause guarantees individuals that their ballots cannot be devalued by "later arbitrary and disparate treatment,"* the per curiam opinion held 7-2 that the Florida Supreme Court's scheme for recounting ballots was unconstitutional. *Even if the recount was fair in theory, it was unfair in practice. The record suggested that different standards were applied from ballot to ballot, precinct to precinct, and county to county. Because of those and other procedural difficulties, the court held, 5 to 4, that no constitutional recount could be fashioned in the time remaining (which was short because the Florida legislature wanted to take advantage of the "safe harbor" provided by 3 USC Section 5).​
{{meta.pageTitle}}


----------



## Moonglow

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election of 1800 was decided by the House of Representatives..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
> qui est la femme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2000 election
> 
> Technically it was NOT decided by the Court. The Court was asked to offer an opinion on matters of state/federal law. It does a disservice to the nation when the certain people in the media keep that myth alive.
> *Study of Disputed Florida Ballots Finds Justices Did Not Cast the Deciding Vote*
> *By FORD FESSENDEN and JOHN M. BRODER*
> *Published: November 12, 2001*​
> www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html
> FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
> The Florida Recount of 2000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the consortium, looking at a broader group of rejected ballots than those covered in the court decisions, 175,010 in all, found that Mr. Gore might have won if the courts had ordered a full statewide recount of all the rejected ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you want the Court to go where it was not asked to go? It's all pretty simple and straightforward,
> 
> *Question*
> Did the Florida Supreme Court violate Article II Section 1 Clause 2 of the U.S. Constitution by making new election law? Do standardless manual recounts violate the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses of the Constitution?
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Noting that the Equal Protection clause guarantees individuals that their ballots cannot be devalued by "later arbitrary and disparate treatment,"* the per curiam opinion held 7-2 that the Florida Supreme Court's scheme for recounting ballots was unconstitutional. *Even if the recount was fair in theory, it was unfair in practice. The record suggested that different standards were applied from ballot to ballot, precinct to precinct, and county to county. Because of those and other procedural difficulties, the court held, 5 to 4, that no constitutional recount could be fashioned in the time remaining (which was short because the Florida legislature wanted to take advantage of the "safe harbor" provided by 3 USC Section 5).​
> {{meta.pageTitle}}
Click to expand...

Gore should have pushed for an entire recount of the state..


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Moonglow said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to be. That was then, this is now. C'est la vie, c'est la guerre
> 
> 
> 
> The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
> qui est la femme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2000 election
> 
> Technically it was NOT decided by the Court. The Court was asked to offer an opinion on matters of state/federal law. It does a disservice to the nation when the certain people in the media keep that myth alive.
> *Study of Disputed Florida Ballots Finds Justices Did Not Cast the Deciding Vote*
> *By FORD FESSENDEN and JOHN M. BRODER*
> *Published: November 12, 2001*​
> www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html
> FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
> The Florida Recount of 2000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the consortium, looking at a broader group of rejected ballots than those covered in the court decisions, 175,010 in all, found that Mr. Gore might have won if the courts had ordered a full statewide recount of all the rejected ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you want the Court to go where it was not asked to go? It's all pretty simple and straightforward,
> 
> *Question*
> Did the Florida Supreme Court violate Article II Section 1 Clause 2 of the U.S. Constitution by making new election law? Do standardless manual recounts violate the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses of the Constitution?
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Noting that the Equal Protection clause guarantees individuals that their ballots cannot be devalued by "later arbitrary and disparate treatment,"* the per curiam opinion held 7-2 that the Florida Supreme Court's scheme for recounting ballots was unconstitutional. *Even if the recount was fair in theory, it was unfair in practice. The record suggested that different standards were applied from ballot to ballot, precinct to precinct, and county to county. Because of those and other procedural difficulties, the court held, 5 to 4, that no constitutional recount could be fashioned in the time remaining (which was short because the Florida legislature wanted to take advantage of the "safe harbor" provided by 3 USC Section 5).​
> {{meta.pageTitle}}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore should have pushed for an entire recount of the state..
Click to expand...

 That is a purely partisan argument. Would you push that argument if it meant Gore losing?


----------



## Moonglow

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The election of 2000 was decided by the Supreme Court...
> qui est la femme
> 
> 
> 
> 2000 election
> 
> Technically it was NOT decided by the Court. The Court was asked to offer an opinion on matters of state/federal law. It does a disservice to the nation when the certain people in the media keep that myth alive.
> *Study of Disputed Florida Ballots Finds Justices Did Not Cast the Deciding Vote*
> *By FORD FESSENDEN and JOHN M. BRODER*
> *Published: November 12, 2001*​
> www.nytimes.com/2001/11/12/politics/12VOTE.html
> FindLaw's United States Supreme Court case and opinions.
> The Florida Recount of 2000
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the consortium, looking at a broader group of rejected ballots than those covered in the court decisions, 175,010 in all, found that Mr. Gore might have won if the courts had ordered a full statewide recount of all the rejected ballots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you want the Court to go where it was not asked to go? It's all pretty simple and straightforward,
> 
> *Question*
> Did the Florida Supreme Court violate Article II Section 1 Clause 2 of the U.S. Constitution by making new election law? Do standardless manual recounts violate the Equal Protection and Due Process Clauses of the Constitution?
> 
> *Conclusion*
> Noting that the Equal Protection clause guarantees individuals that their ballots cannot be devalued by "later arbitrary and disparate treatment,"* the per curiam opinion held 7-2 that the Florida Supreme Court's scheme for recounting ballots was unconstitutional. *Even if the recount was fair in theory, it was unfair in practice. The record suggested that different standards were applied from ballot to ballot, precinct to precinct, and county to county. Because of those and other procedural difficulties, the court held, 5 to 4, that no constitutional recount could be fashioned in the time remaining (which was short because the Florida legislature wanted to take advantage of the "safe harbor" provided by 3 USC Section 5).​
> {{meta.pageTitle}}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gore should have pushed for an entire recount of the state..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a purely partisan argument. Would you push that argument if it meant Gore losing?
Click to expand...

Sure,  It's just a strategy I would have used..


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagle1462010 said:


>


That is exactly what Trump is doing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

eagle1462010 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is unfair eagle1462010 , but
> in Trump’s defense, we have his cult followers LIKE YOU making excuses for his behavior, and I see a pattern.  The Donald, bumper sticker slogans:
> *
> Vote Trump. Vote the Rookie!
> 
> Vote Trump. Vote the Ignoramous!
> 
> Vote Trump. Vote the Flubber, the Blunderer!*
> 
> Trump said of his own supporters — “_If it gets a little boring, if I see people starting to sort of, maybe thinking about leaving, I can sort of tell the audience, I just say, ‘We will build the wall! and they go nuts._” That is about as honest as the man has ever been.
> 
> “No fairness, no peace?” I say “_maybe we can get Trump to stop whining like a little bitch_?” The Donald needs to stop screeching “Unfair!” I can see Trump being at a Yankees game complaining that _‘stealing a base’ _is unfair.​
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are the one who lit the match on WE THE PEOPLE........
> 
> 7 States didn't even vote for a candidate................In Colorado hell the establishment decided for the masses..................Yeah that honors the Constitution.............The other 6 voted for delegates NOT BOUND.....................Most people don't even know who the fuck the delegates are on the ballet......
> 
> When I voted I picked delegates for the convention.................didn't have a fucking clue who they were.....................Now you will probably tell me I must study the delegates.......................bwahahahahaha...........yeah the average working American has time for that...........
> 
> If this is Democracy in action...............in our Republic...........then I have..........
Click to expand...

The party in the states set the rules, so the selection of delegates is done in the state by the rules.

So Learn The Rules.

End of story.


----------



## PK1

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Life is never fair ...
> and that is why I am voting for Gary Johnson come this November because the Circus on both sides of the political spectrum in this wonderful country of ours...


---
Although Gary Johnson is the most interesting to me, i have not yet decided to support him. I like many of his libertarian views, but his foreign policy stance bothers me.
His conservative fiscal views are also of interest, but not at the expense of very unfortunate individuals.
However i love his Golden Rule simplicity with strict separation of church & state ... if he really holds compassion.
.


----------



## JakeStarkey

This is exactly what Eagle is doing.  He is a far right contard Alinsky.


----------



## PK1

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
> And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best politician win a party primary... according to *party rules.*
> And then go on to ask citizens for their votes to be elected President
> 
> American "democracy' at work
Click to expand...

---
"Representative democracy" to be more accurate, i believe, with the "Presidential republic" variation.
.


----------



## Flopper

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> *Life is unfair.*
> 
> In the United States of America, the presidential primary season is comparable to Major League Baseball (MLB). Both can be viewed as contests between opposing teams. Under the Official Rules in the MLB, there is a particularly interesting and relevant _official rule_, that addresses _stolen bases_. It can be found under Official Rules in the MLB: 10.00 The Official Scorer. Official Rule 10.07, addresses stolen bases, or more appropriately the subject(s) of "_Stolen Bases And Caught Stealing._" MLB addresses how "_The official scorer shall credit a stolen base to a runner whenever the runner._.."
> 
> In a _party_, _presidential primary,_ there are _official,_ party rules that govern how party delegates are _selected_. In a memo put out by the RNC, they state their commitment to the "_*freedom* of the states to make decisions about how *they* will select delegates to the National Convention_." The memo makes a point that for "_decades_," a "_democratic process_" has been "_grassroots-driven_," as well as "_transparent and effective_." The RNC also goes on to state the claim that, during this current election cycle (2015/2016), there has been no difference in how _50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia_, have been free to decide "_how *they* will select delegates to the National Convention_." Which brings us around to Stealing Delegates For Dummies.
> 
> *Stealing Delegates Explained For Dummies And Trumpeteers*
> 
> The RNC does not really exist during the time/years in between the conventions. A Republican party standing rules committee keeps things legal by meeting a few times every year. When the convention starts up, a rules committee of the convention meets to deliberate and vote on rules for THAT particular convention. The new rules committee will also consider anything deliberated and put forward by the standing committee. The delegates selected and credentialed who get to be seated at the convention, get to vote on the rules. And the convention moves forward.
> 
> Some grown-ups over at Campaign Trump, need to tell _the celebrity formerly know as_ *The Donald *_(shades of Prince? what's next, Trump as a symbol?)_, that the American political system has yet to evolve into ceding the election process over to a self-professed fabulous whiner, and member of the Lucky Sperm Club, simply because he insults the most loudest and most often, and he whines fabulously. The Donald embraced being labeled a Fabulous Whiner with these words “_I am the most fabulous whiner. I do whine. Because I want to win. And I’m not happy about not winning. And I am a whiner. And I’m a whiner. And I keep whining and whining until I win_.” Maybe that is how life worked in the Trump homestead, when Donald was growing up back in Queens, but he is highly mistaken if he believes he can insult and whine his way into the GOP nomination, let alone the Oval Office.
> 
> *It's called the Art of Deal Making*
> 
> Elections are like baseball. They are contests between opposing teams. One has to know the rules, but they are also political. One has to be great at deal making in order to win. Insults and whining will not suffice. Presidential Politics is the <strong>Big Time</strong>. It's called *the Art of Deal Making*. While not against the official rules in most contests, insults and whining are considered bad from, and the signs of a fabulous sore loser. Unless of course, one looks at politics as just another game like Faux Pro Wrestling, or celebrity driven, fake Reality TV shows.
> 
> Disputes in party presidential primaries and caucuses are ruled on by umpires (dedicated party workers) -- the very people Trump keeps denigrating. The party insiders who toil year after year, because they believe in their party, and try to influence party platforms and process, should be recognized as hard working citizens they are. We should be thanking them, not denigrating them. Those people, the true party insiders in _all 50 states, 5 territories, and the District of Columbia_, work for change _and earn any influence_ they have. The overwhelming majority of party insiders are not born into privilege. They are the people who struggle in anonymity, without celebrity, and often without recognition for the great service they do, delving into the messy business of keeping a republic together. Legend has it that a woman asked Benjamin Franklin '_Well Doctor what have we got a republic or A monarchy' _Franklin replied '_a republic if you can keep it_.' The _thin-skinned, short-fingered, vulgarian billionaire_ who threatened to sue Senator Ted Cruz, and spoke about how he'd like to change the libel laws so he could sue Senator Marco Rubio, is an America Il Duce in the making.
> 
> Memo to The Donald: It is how the system is set up. And winning elections involve *the Art of Deal Making*, not _*the Art of Whine Making*_.
> 
> MEMO: Delegate Allocation And Selection Rules
> 
> RNC Launches ConventionFacts.gop
> 
> to be continued
> 
> This op-ed is a shorter version of a blog post Stealing Delegates For Dummies.
> 
> _peace and love_
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com


Trump's war with the GOP leadership fits well into his campaign strategy of attacking the establishment which seems to be everyone but Trump and his followers.

Trump's latest fit over the RNC rules is a  call to solidify his base.  After all ,every true Trump supporter knows that leadership in government, political parties, and big corporations are corrupt.  Funny, how they never think of Trump as part of that establishment.

Lobbying delegates is nothing  but deal making.  Why then is it then that Donald Trump, the self proclaimed greatest deal maker in the world is unable to out deal Ted Cruz.  Both work under exactly the same rules established by each state and are pursuing the same delegates.  If Trump can't out deal Ted Cruz, he sure as shit isn't going to be able to out deal China, Russia, or even the congress.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

PK1 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
> And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best politician win a party primary... according to *party rules.*
> And then go on to ask citizens for their votes to be elected President
> 
> American "democracy' at work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> "Representative democracy" to be more accurate, i believe, with the "Presidential republic" variation.
> .
Click to expand...

_American democracy_, is synonymous with _representative_ democracy. Or is the other way around? :rofl

The USA has a republican form of government


----------



## PK1

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
> And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best politician win a party primary... according to *party rules.*
> And then go on to ask citizens for their votes to be elected President
> 
> American "democracy' at work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> "Representative democracy" to be more accurate, i believe, with the "Presidential republic" variation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _American democracy_, is synonymous with _representative_ democracy. Or is the other way around? :rofl
> 
> The USA has a republican form of government
Click to expand...

---
Yes, the USA is a Republican nation, as is the Islamic Republic of Iran!
Both are considered "Presidential Republics" in this map:

Democracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

PK1 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stealing Delegates For Dummies
> or
> Explaining Life Is Unfair
> To Dummies And Trumpeteers*​
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best "politician" win ... according to *party rules.*
> And then, we can vote for POTUS "democratically" ... by state.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting political "science"!
> Let the best politician win a party primary... according to *party rules.*
> And then go on to ask citizens for their votes to be elected President
> 
> American "democracy' at work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> "Representative democracy" to be more accurate, i believe, with the "Presidential republic" variation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _American democracy_, is synonymous with _representative_ democracy. Or is the other way around? :rofl
> 
> The USA has a republican form of government
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Yes, the USA is a Republican nation, as is the Islamic Republic of Iran!
> Both are considered "Presidential Republics" in this map:
> View attachment 71932
> Democracy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> .
Click to expand...

Rarely if ever hear people use the phrase
"presidential republic" 

But let us not belabor the point


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Ironic how Trump supporters like eagle1462010 attempt to argue against the opinion in the op-ed, and end up reinforcing the point I made about Trump's defenders supporting Trump with nothing more than bumper sticker slogans


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ironic how Trump supporters like eagle1462010 attempt to argue against the opinion in the op-ed, and end up reinforcing the point I made about Trump's defenders supporting Trump with nothing more than bumper sticker slogans


Yawn..........calling me out for attention............pretty lame there Mr. Op Ed...............

You either believe the people should decide who leads this country or you don't.  We the People don't really have a voice anymore when the 2 parties rig the deck to decide for us.......

If you don't understand that.........then you are hopeless and don't believe in what this country is supposed to be about...........but please continue with your BS.......because that is all it is anyway.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

eagle1462010 said:


> You either believe the people should decide who leads this country or you don't.



Except the GOP primaries are about who will lead the GOP, not the nation.


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You either believe the people should decide who leads this country or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the GOP primaries are about who will lead the GOP, not the nation.
Click to expand...

The GOP is made up of Republicans registered to the GOP..........without them they have no party.......of course they just ignore their votes and do as they please and say it's for your own good.........

In a Presidential election there has been only 2 real choices forever.................and not being allowed a voice on who 1 of those choices will be in November goes against the core principles of this nation..............the PEOPLE ELECTING our representatives and leadership.............

If votes don't matter to the party by their members then there is no real reason to vote anymore at all........let the elitist DECIDE WHO WE WILL CHOOSE.................

It's rigged and the people of this country know it............and are sick of it...............Which is why most of this country doesn't trust their own government anymore in polls time after time...............

These decisions should be BY THE PEOPLE..........FOR THE PEOPLE.........are they are BS........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

eagle1462010 said:


> the PEOPLE ELECTING our representatives and leadership.............



I ask myself often "Why do I bother?"

Okay. In a party primary no one is election a representative in government. They are election a representative of their party. Leadership is by definition an elitist thing, no? Do you disagree? Are you taking the Occupy message of popular/direct democracy?


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the PEOPLE ELECTING our representatives and leadership.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask myself often "Why do I bother?"
> 
> Okay. In a party primary no one is election a representative in government. They are election a representative of their party. Leadership is by definition an elitist thing, no? Do you disagree? Are you taking the Occupy message of popular/direct democracy?
Click to expand...

Colorado...............they didn't vote for the candidates..........they selected the delegates long ago to DECIDE who gets the nods.............

Voting for a Presidential need not apply..............which is BS..............and unless you don't give a rats ass about the people having a voice in this process you'd know it's wrong.


----------



## Flopper

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Ironic how Trump supporters like eagle1462010 attempt to argue against the opinion in the op-ed, and end up reinforcing the point I made about Trump's defenders supporting Trump with nothing more than bumper sticker slogans


Since Trump's entire campaign has been ad-libs and slogans, it only makes sense his supporters would follow suit.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

eagle1462010 said:


> The GOP is made up of Republicans registered to the GOP..........without them they have no party....


The GOP is made up of people who are active in the party. The GOP voting base can change with party registration on any given day. People who sign up to vote at the last minute, and people who play independent or non partisan and then later vote in a GOP primary, do not keep the party alive.

The GOP is a confederation of state parties, made up of local parties. If those state parties had dwindling registration, they would still exist even if they lost most every election (see Green and other parties).

You're just another example of the low information voter who has things force fed to them by populists and other fraudsters


----------



## eagle1462010

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is made up of Republicans registered to the GOP..........without them they have no party....
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is made up of people who are active in the party. The GOP voting base can change with party registration on any given day. People who sign up to vote at the last minute, and people who play independent or non partisan and then later vote in a GOP primary, do not keep the party alive.
> 
> The GOP is a confederation of state parties, made up of local parties. If those state parties had dwindling registration, they would still exist even if they lost most every election (see Green and other parties).
> 
> You're just another example of the low information voter who has things force fed to them by populists and other fraudsters
Click to expand...

Excuses excuses...............that is all you got............................

They are deciding FOR US who we can vote for........if you support I suggest you read the constitution, Federalist papers...........and relearn what this country was supposed to be about.

Or hold your nose......blow real hard.........and dislodge your head from your ass.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

`Do you people eagle1462010 even know how few Americans actually had the vote in the late 1700s and early 1800s? Not even all white men were eligible to vote

  

Now you prove that you are more than just a simple example of the low information voter who has things force fed to them by populists and other fraudsters. Now you add an element of surprise. You must have come to the level of ignorance in your last post, all on your own.


----------



## Flopper

eagle1462010 said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is made up of Republicans registered to the GOP..........without them they have no party....
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP is made up of people who are active in the party. The GOP voting base can change with party registration on any given day. People who sign up to vote at the last minute, and people who play independent or non partisan and then later vote in a GOP primary, do not keep the party alive.
> 
> The GOP is a confederation of state parties, made up of local parties. If those state parties had dwindling registration, they would still exist even if they lost most every election (see Green and other parties).
> 
> You're just another example of the low information voter who has things force fed to them by populists and other fraudsters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses...............that is all you got............................
> 
> They are deciding FOR US who we can vote for........if you support I suggest you read the constitution, Federalist papers...........and relearn what this country was supposed to be about.
> 
> Or hold your nose......blow real hard.........and dislodge your head from your ass.
Click to expand...

I don't like the way the nomination process works either.  However, the parties follow the principals laid down in the constitution when selecting their nominee.

The founders were very afraid of democracy.  They did not want the people making any decisions at the federal level.  So they came up with the electoral college in which each state would select electors by whatever means the state chose.  These electors would choose a president.

Over time the states gave the people more and more voice in the selection of electors and more and more people were allowed to vote.

However, when Americans first voted for presidents, that is selected electors to select a president, it was nothing like today's voting.  The only people that could vote were free men over the age of 21 that owned land and in some states, were a member of whatever religious denomination was predominate in that state.  People would gather at a pub, a rich landowner's home, or town hall to vote.  It was usually a social occasion.  At some point in the socializing, someone would call for the vote to select electors.  Then the festivities would continue.

Political parties tried to follow the same pattern used to select a president. Locals would gather to caucus and select delegates who would select a nominee for president at a convention.

In the early days delegates and electors had a great deal of freedom in making their selection.  Today state laws in many states require electors to vote in accordance with the vote of the people.

Today as in the past, party members vote for delegates to select the nominee.  Some delegates remain uncommitted so they can vote for any candidate.  Others are pledge to a candidate.  If no candidate get's a majority of the votes on the 1st ballot at the convention, then delegates are released from their pledge and the horse trading begins. 

If you think this is a democracy, think again.


----------

